# Change of Plans



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Instead of constructing a 5x19x7 folded dogbone, and basically using most of the available (at the moment) room in the basement, I have decided to build a 5x10 layout on casters. This will allow me to push it into a corner when not in use, but enable me to have access to all areas. The minimum radius is 22", so that should allow me to use some decent steam power. I wanted to have a variety of scenic effects as well. I have a lake, a tunnel, and some hills with a rock cut between the passing/runaround track. I have some industrial areas and a small yard with engine service area. It will also have a small town. The tunnel will enable me to "hide" a train, and I can pretend that it's taking several hours to reach its destination. Or I can just let it roundy round.
Building on a rectangle means that some tracks have to do double duty, such as the passing siding doubling as a runaround track. The time will come when I can have the whole basement, and then I can do everything just so. But for now, compromises must be made.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm curious, flyboy...what's the purpose of the "X" configuration in the upper right? It's your layout, of course, but it looks sort of awkward to use.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanted a facing point industrial spur. Just because.


----------

